# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  भारतीय वायुसेना दिवस

## guruji

आज 80वां भारतीय वायुसेना दिवस है। आज ही के दिन यानि आठ अक्तूबर को 1932 में स्थापित वायुसेना को आज़ादी से पहले रॉयल इंडियन एयरफोर्स के नाम से जाना जाता था।
भारतीय वायुसेना (इंडियन एयरफोर्स) भारतीय सशस्त्र सेना का एक अंग है जो वायु युद्ध, वायु सुरक्षा, एवं वायु चौकसी का महत्वपूर्ण काम देश के लिए करती है। 1950 में पूर्ण गणतंत्र घोषित होने से पूर्व इसे रॉयल इंडियन एयरफोर्स के नाम से जाना जाता था और 1945 के द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध में इसने महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई थी। 1950 में पूर्ण गणतंत्र घोषित होने के पश्चात इसमें से "रॉयल" शब्द हटाकर सिर्फ "इंडियन एयरफोर्स" कर दिया गया।

----------

